# ur favorite pleco (12"max length)



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

whats everyones favorite plecos with a max size of 12 inches?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i bought 2 stingray plecos last weekend and they are cool. They get a max size of 4.5 inches so can fit in many smaller tanks. they are very unique and I like 'em..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the look of Queen Arabesque plecs (L260), though I've yet to keep any.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Vampire or zebra plecs


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Queen Arabesque, green phantoms, blue phantoms, gold nuggets, starry night bristlenose, contradens, i could go on, but those are all ones i currently keep and love.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I like the L-333








The L-66








And of course, the L-46


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I like bristlenose plecos, mainly females.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Let's see if this works. The angels are off topic, but were already part of the slideshow.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i love zebra plecos, if i had a bigger tank, i'd deifnitely keep one!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Sunshine pleco.
'nuff said.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Scarlet Plecos (but I've never kept) or Female BushyNoses


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't have any but would someday love to have the gold nugget.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

zebras and my sailfin butterfly pleco fit the list


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

I like gold nuggets


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I still like the zebra plecos, but my gold nugget is prolly at the top of my list :lol:


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

I could never choose a favorite....too many qualify for me.
Here's one of my faves tho.....L-240










p.s. sorry for the rotten pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

wow...nice pleco...

You need to bring some of your plecos to Kee's Aquarium on 23 and Van **** for me...


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I like L129s, L174s, L333s, L46s, L260s, L270s, L262s AND L82s... I also have them all. I have some that I bought as L340s, hope that's what they really are, will see. And the ever popular bristle nose, long fin, short fin, browns & albinos. I have some GIANT bristlenose too, can't remember the name of those... Just impossible to list only one!!!


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> wow...nice pleco...
> 
> You need to bring some of your plecos to Kee's Aquarium on 23 and Van **** for me...



LOL, I thought they shut down? You talk em into it, and I'll make the trip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Thay had a store in Rochester that closed, but they've been at the shelby location for 18 years now:lol:

I'll see what they think today when I"m there working.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

benneibru said:


> whats everyones favorite plecos with a max size of 12 inches?


if I had a 125g and not a 90g I would get this one and still keep the plecos I have - I considered selling my 6 inch common so I could get one of these but since he was a battered, skinny rescue fish, and is now a healthy, full-bodied active plec, I am kinda picky about where he would go. He can be seen in my sig next to the verticle word PLECS

L134 (Leopard Frog Plec) is def my fav under 12inches :fun:


----------

